# Deer at our place



## Pepsiboy

Some pictures of a deer that was at our place.


----------



## badlander

Our game camera caught these two beauties running through the endless snow of the winter of 2013-2014. It almost looks like the one in the front is flying. I used it as our Christmas card greeting this year with the caption "to see if reindeer really know how to fly!" 

And obviously they do, lol!

Thanks for sharing some summer green with us. I'm already hoping for an early spring!


----------



## MichaelZ

Pepsiboy I think that deer is casing out your flower bed


----------



## TheMartianChick

I live in the middle of a city and I have had 3 deer in my yard over the past 20 years. I never think to snap a photo! I could snap a picture of the herd of squirrels to share, though!


----------



## simi-steading

I won't post the pictures of the deer I've found in our yard... ya'll probably wouldn't like seeing what I do with them.. 

(they are pretty tasty though)


----------



## Pepsiboy

TheMartianChick said:


> I live in the middle of a city and I have had 3 deer in my yard over the past 20 years. I never think to snap a photo! I could snap a picture of the herd of squirrels to share, though!


 T.M.C.

Well, I don't know if this will work or not, but here are the pictures from the game cameras from the other night.









































Dave


----------



## TheMartianChick

Thanks for the photos! I have to go to the cemetery to see them. That is where deer live in the city, I guess.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Here are some more that were at pour place Saturday night.
















Dave


----------



## Annsni

We live in suburbia on Long Island and we have a whole herd in our yard. We have from this year's babies to a 12 pointer. Seriously, if we could hunt here, we could do it from the comfort of my den sofa! LOL Here are some pics of deer we've had:


----------



## po boy

Fawn from late May
Couple Bucks from Kitchen Window Late October
And deer from back yard in Spring


----------



## TheMartianChick

Awww... These pics are awesome! I'm so jealous that you can see them regularly. Our yard becomes a big boobytrap for them because we have a mix of chain link, privacy fence and even higher chain link going around our properties. The few deer had difficulty finding a way out.


----------



## goodatit

deer at my place


----------



## goodatit

more deer at my place


----------



## TnAndy

Loved to see them when we first moved to our place. 

Later, not so much, since they eat everything single thing we tried to plant in the garden, or in the way of a flowering anything. They will mow off hybrid rhodedendrens, and ignore the wild ones. Have to build corrals around fruit trees to give them a shot at getting big enough to live.

But my dogs have eaten mighty good in the last few years


----------



## Pepsiboy

TnAndy said:


> Loved to see them when we first moved to our place.
> 
> Later, not so much, since they eat everything single thing we tried to plant in the garden, or in the way of a flowering anything. They will mow off hybrid rhodedendrens, and ignore the wild ones. Have to build corrals around fruit trees to give them a shot at getting big enough to live.
> 
> But my dogs have eaten mighty good in the last few years


 TnAndy,

We fixed that by Tying up pieces of a deodorant bar soap (Irish Spring) on our fruit trees and on the row stakes of our garden. I was told that they DON'T like the smell and will stay away. It has worked for the last 4 years we have used it. Here they don't seem to bother any of the flowers. We cut the small bars into 4 or 6 pieces and use about a 6 inch piece of yard to tie it to the trees. We did find that it takes 5 or 6 pieces placed around the tree to keep them off. :thumb: I hope that will work for you, also.

Dave


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll try the Irish Spring on our trees. I planted 20 fruit trees two years ago and they just about stripped them of bark this past fall.

Our place has been closed to hunting for the last 20 years but I told my neighbors to help themselves since we aren't there enough to make a dent in them. They are more skittish now since they are being hunted than when this picture was taken but they are up around the house every morning and evening.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, here I go again ! ! !  More pictures from the other night of deer at our place. :thumb:
































 Dave


----------



## TheMartianChick

IT'S NOT FAIR!!!! If I put up a game camera, I'd probably get photos of feral cats, raccoons and skunks. The oddest critter that I ever had in my yard was a male mallard duck. He came walking down the (unplowed) street last winter. I don't live near water and there were articles about starving waterfowl due to the extreme cold and iced over bodies of water. He "ducked" into my yard and couldn't get out of the fence. A neighbor alerted me and I lured him into a bin with some scratch. 

It was pretty ironic that he found his way to my house... I live in the city and I'm the only one that I know of who keeps scratch grains around the house. We named him Lucky Duck and gave him a good meal before taking him to the duck pond at the edge of town. We brought along some extra scratch and fed his new ducky friends, too.


----------



## goodatit

couple more deer at my place.


----------



## Annsni

Here was our visitor yesterday. He was small but with a healthy rack.


----------



## Homesteader1

Nice Pictures. I have game cameras all over 231 acres just so I know what is here. I've seen many deer like big time, tons of turkeys their we're 40 of them in my front yard yesterday. I have safe zones for the wild life, in they are anywhere I can see from my front and back deck their are safe. If they are in the woods or down in the hollers it's open season. Two years ago I planted apple trees and the soap does work. chack out my homestead pictures.* HERE*


----------



## TheMartianChick

You have a very nice blog, Homesteader1! I enjoyed visiting and learning more about what you do.


----------



## big rockpile

Ok I see where all the Deer were when I was hunting.

big rockpile


----------



## Pepsiboy

Here are some more pictures of the deer at our place from Thursday night.
























Dave


----------



## TheMartianChick

Awww...cuteness overload! Of course, they'd look great in my Crockpot as chili, too!


----------



## po boy

This small pond is in our front yard and we watched a wolf try to take the deer down. The deer escaped to the pond. I did have to fire a couple rounds to run the wolf off. The deer stayed in the pond for about 30 minutes and got out when I went down to check on it. Deer is on the right side in the pond.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Here is the one picture from Thursday night. This is the only time we have gotten all 4 of them in 1 picture.


----------



## Annsni

This was the other day. I put out bird seed on the ground and I think he came around checking it out. He slept in our yard that night. I took this picture from inside the house. He was about 15 feet from me.


----------



## TheMartianChick

I feel as though I could reach through my computer screen and touch it!


----------



## Annsni

TheMartianChick said:


> I feel as though I could reach through my computer screen and touch it!


I know. I couldn't believe how close he got to the house!!


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, deer are NOT the only thing here. This is a picture of a wolf at our place the other day. It doesn't seem to be underfed, either.








Dave


----------



## TheMartianChick

Pepsiboy said:


> Well, deer are NOT the only thing here. This is a picture of a wolf at our place the other day. It doesn't seem to be underfed, either.
> View attachment 44726
> 
> 
> Dave


I don't know that I'd like to see a wolf in my yard! Our local newspaper ran a photo of a coyote in a city neighborhood. I grew up in the country and never saw one in the first 18 years of my life. There are many animals that I never saw in the country that are becoming more common in cities. I never saw a fox in the country, though I have seen several roadkill ones in the city. Pheasants were apparently very common in my city and still are, but I never saw one in the country when I was growing up. What a difference a 40 minute drive and 25 years of encroaching on the homes of wild critters can make!


----------



## Pepsiboy

TheMartianChick said:


> I don't know that I'd like to see a wolf in my yard! Our local newspaper ran a photo of a coyote in a city neighborhood. I grew up in the country and never saw one in the first 18 years of my life. There are many animals that I never saw in the country that are becoming more common in cities. I never saw a fox in the country, though I have seen several roadkill ones in the city. Pheasants were apparently very common in my city and still are, but I never saw one in the country when I was growing up. What a difference a 40 minute drive and 25 years of encroaching on the homes of wild critters can make!


 Well, I'm not TOO worried about it. It it stays around more than a FEW days I'll have to run it off. We are in the country, about 1 1/2 miles from town. (Very small town in SW Missouri). I have to go 1/2 mile just to get to my mail box. I LOVE the PRIVACY ! ! !

I'll be checking the game cameras again tomorrow. IF it is still here, I'll have to have a late night to run it off.

Dave


----------



## MichaelZ

> Pepsiboy: "Well, deer are NOT the only thing here. This is a picture of a wolf at our place the other day. It doesn't seem to be underfed, either."


Sure it is a wolf? Almost looks like a coyote to me.


----------



## Pepsiboy

MichaelZ said:


> Sure it is a wolf? Almost looks like a coyote to me.


 That's what I thought, too. I showed it to a DNR Game Warden, and he said "WOLF".

Dave


----------



## MichaelZ

Pepsiboy said:


> That's what I thought, too. I showed it to a DNR Game Warden, and he said "WOLF".
> 
> Dave


Well, that does not clinch it. Take a look at google images of wolf and then coyote. Frankly it looks a little more like a coyote, and coyotes are more numerous by far in most US areas. And there is nothing to compare in the photo to get a measure of relative size. 

By us, there are many many wolves according to some neighbors. Yet in a little over 20 years of hunting, jogging, walking, biking I am yet to confirm a wolf sighting! Our area has a lot of open fields vs the large uninterrupted woods that wolves like. There are plenty of coyotes by us though.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, here are some more of the deer at our place from the other night.

Dave


----------



## goodatit

pics from feb.


----------



## TheMartianChick

I haven't seen a wild turkey in a few years. When I do see them, I rarely see a tom.


----------



## po boy

We had between 55 an 60 hens in the front and back yard a few days ago.. we had 3 toms strutting with the ladies Monday....
The last picture is a buzzard egg in the barn..


----------



## Shin

Wolf or coyote, that's one healthy looking animal. And seeing all the other pictures one can see why!


----------



## Pepsiboy

OK I could use a little help here. I'm trying to post a video clip of the deer at our place. When I try to upload the clip, it tells me that this type of file can not be attached. What file type do I need to convert it to so I can attach it to a post? Current file type is a .AVI file. :hair

Dave


----------



## TheMartianChick

You might be able to upload it to Youtube and then post a link to it. That might be easiest.


----------



## Pepsiboy

TheMartianChick said:


> You might be able to upload it to Youtube and then post a link to it. That might be easiest.


 I tried that. Youtube will not accept it either. They give a list of acceptable formats just HT. I just do not know how to convert them. My game cameras use the .AVI format for video clips and .JPG for still pictures. I would like to post the video clips instead of the stills.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, I gave up on trying to post video clips. Here are some stills of the deer at our place last night.

Dave


----------



## goodatit

deer at my place


----------



## Bellyman

Deer can be pretty to look at. But they can also be soooo destructive. I can't imagine having a garden or an orchard with these things around and not have some serious fencing to keep them out.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Bellyman said:


> Deer can be pretty to look at. But they can also be soooo destructive. I can't imagine having a garden or an orchard with these things around and not have some serious fencing to keep them out.


 Bellyman,

We have BOTH a 1/4 acre garden AND an orchard with 4 apple trees, 4 peach trees, 2 plum trees and 2 cheery trees. We keep the deer out of there by cutting several bars of deodorant bath soap (like Irish Spring) into pieces about 1 inch square and tying them to the trees with yarn and putting deer repellent around the garden. All of our destructive deer problems went away when we started doing that.

dave


----------



## Bellyman

Pepsiboy said:


> Bellyman,
> 
> We have BOTH a 1/4 acre garden AND an orchard with 4 apple trees, 4 peach trees, 2 plum trees and 2 cheery trees. We keep the deer out of there by cutting several bars of deodorant bath soap (like Irish Spring) into pieces about 1 inch square and tying them to the trees with yarn and putting deer repellent around the garden. All of our destructive deer problems went away when we started doing that.
> 
> dave


That's great, Dave! And thanks for the personal experience. I've heard that soap is something deer don't appreciate but it's still good to have a personal experience of using it effectively.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Just had 1 doe here last night.

Dave :dance:


----------



## Pepsiboy

Well, it has been a while, but the deer are still here. These are from a couple nights ago.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy

Here are the deer that were here the other night.

Dave


----------



## SueMc

It gets pretty crazy around here, day and night.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YO72SMQXvTI[/ame]


----------



## Annsni

We had a 10 pointer, a 6 pointer, a doe and 2 yearlings playing like that in the yard the other day. The 6 pointer and doe settled down in the yard yesterday afternoon and slept - and as the sun came up this morning, they were still there. If I had a better camera, I'd get a picture but they are far enough away from the back door and they blend in enough to the bushes that they are hard to see.


----------



## SueMc

Here's another from the same cam.
Another cam we have shows part of our lane. It's a regular thoroughfare for deer, fox, coyotes, small animals and an occasional turkey. It's interesting how some spots are used a lot by the animals.


----------



## SueMc

PoBoy, The turkey pics are great. I have a pretty big flock of domestics so figured I'd have the wild ones come visiting. All I've seen so far is a wild hen crossing our lane. 
I didn't realize until I looked it up that every county in IL has wild turkeys.


----------



## Pepsiboy

Pepsiboy said:


> Here are the deer that were here the other night.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 50692
> 
> 
> View attachment 50693




Here are more that were across the street from our place a few days ago.

Dave
























I have a lot more, but there isn't enough space here for all of them.

Dave


----------



## goodatit

Pepsiboy said:


> Here are more that were across the street from our place a few days ago.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 59305
> View attachment 59305
> View attachment 59307
> 
> 
> I have a lot more, but there isn't enough space here for all of them.
> 
> Dave


all those pics appear to be taken at the same place.


----------



## Pepsiboy

goodatit said:


> all those pics appear to be taken at the same place.


goodatit,

Yes they are. I only have 1 game camera over there. I may have messed up and posted the first one twice. Sorry.

Dave


----------



## Pepsiboy

Been a while since I posted here. Things have pretty busy around here this summer. Here are some more deer pictures from across the street from the house.

Dave


----------



## goodatit




----------



## barko1

So what is a good but not too expansive camera?


----------



## goodatit

barko1 said:


> So what is a good but not too expansive camera?


moultrie, at least 10 mega pixels, at least 36 led's


----------

